# Some of my brothers art.



## Alex Finlay (Jul 29, 2009)

http://louisroskosch.com/
Thats a whole collection of some of his art just a snipit of his talent.
His Name is Louis Roskosch, mines Alex Finlay *We have different dads*
http://oroko-saki.livejournal.com/
More artwork 100% of this on the page is his.
Taster of his art.






I Hope you Like.


----------



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

Defintely has his own style. I don't think the picture you inserted does the rest of his work justice.

There are some brilliant pieces on those sites. Definitely worth others taking a look.

Great work

Props to him.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 29, 2009)

its pretty occward but its looks cool


----------



## Jaems (Jul 29, 2009)

Best stuff I've seen posted on GBATemp in a while.

Sweet stuff.


----------



## Splych (Jul 31, 2009)

I liked that Fantasy Map one on his Live Journal. It was pretty cool. And that Trapped In A Video Game one as well.


----------



## Alex Finlay (Aug 2, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Best stuff I've seen posted on GBATemp in a while.
> 
> Sweet stuff.



Aww Thanks, I liked it too, thats why i posted his work.


----------



## cngamemart (Aug 6, 2009)

not understand


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 13, 2009)

wow i'm lovin it. he's pretty talented!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

cngamemart said:
			
		

> not understand


Why post then?!


I love it as well, he has awesome style! It's different but very appealing..Some pictures would be great as an book art!!


----------



## Alex Finlay (Oct 24, 2009)

Well sorry to bump a old thread but it was one im linked to alot, My brother got a job (Finaly one to do with Art)
in china, he is making backrounds for movies, gets free paid for travel, Flat, everything.
Pritty good and its good money he says. + i get his Xbox360 for 6 months, Also to the above post it has been in some French book for a guy overseas.


----------



## Myke (Oct 24, 2009)

his work's not bad. Im glad to hear that he got a job. good for him


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 24, 2009)

He deserved it, his work is fantastic.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 24, 2009)

cngamemart said:
			
		

> not understand



Art can be there for the viewers interpretation, its not just to be 'got' or 'understood'.  Make of it what you will, its all about inspiring emotions in people.

I think its pretty cool.  He's definitely got his own style, but I can also see who inspires him


----------



## geminisama (Oct 24, 2009)

Your brother has a unique drawing style. I like it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, he certainly has a different and unique drawing style. His works are great!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 24, 2009)

His drawing style is friggin awesome. Definitely one that deviates from the mainstream. Hope his talent takes him somewhere big


----------



## Forstride (Oct 24, 2009)

I love his style, and it definitely is unique.  When you can break away from mainstream art and design how you want to, it can turn out great, just like these did.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah his style is good and he really deserved that job good luck to him


----------



## Alex Finlay (Nov 14, 2009)

He is going to china this monday, for 6 months wooooah :-)
i dnno what exactly he is doing it for but if he does any backrounds for films are let you all know!


----------



## Alex Finlay (Aug 28, 2010)

i don't normaly double post however i think its worth it, he is back and finished and i'll give u all on the film when its finished hopefally before 2011


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

I really like his art style. I especially like artists like that, they can own at what they do.


----------

